

Netflix for Documents - jcnnghm
http://littlebitofcode.com/2011/05/05/netflix-for-documents

======
namank
Wow that is actually kind of cool. Are the sans searchable by text?

~~~
jcnnghm
It's searchable, but search is still in beta. Everything is sortable, and when
things are entered, they enter the date so you can sort by that and the store
name, and come up with everything. I've never had a problem finding anything,
and the only time I've used the search, it got me exactly what I was looking
for.

